

Project to compare Groovy, Clojure, Javascript, JRuby and Jython - EzGraphs
http://www.oraclejavamagazine-digital.com/javamagazine/20120102#pg66

======
EzGraphs
Apologies about that - should have mentioned something. I had signed up in the
past and forgot the site wasn't public.

~~~
therockhead
Was there a conclusion from the article?

------
examancer
Nasty registration wall :-(

~~~
mitchty
With a pop up modal window when you browse back. So even worse than most.

